# CASE GIN Giveaway Contest!!!!



## epackage (Aug 30, 2012)

*Everyone seems to like Case Gins for both their form and color, so I'm holding another contest to win the case gin pictured. Pick a number between 000 and 999, the closest to the number without going over wins the bottle. As usual I'll pay the shipping, only one guess per member.*​​*The contest will end at 8pm EST and the number will be chosen by my Random Number Generator, so good luck to all who decide to play the game!!*​​​


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 30, 2012)

1


----------



## Conch times (Aug 30, 2012)

529, Thank you Mr. Jim!


----------



## bostaurus (Aug 30, 2012)

446


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 30, 2012)

000, I know I won't go over now! []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 30, 2012)

0


----------



## februarystarskc (Aug 30, 2012)

700, Thank You Jim!!!


----------



## coreya (Aug 30, 2012)

823 and thanks loads


----------



## westKYdigger (Aug 30, 2012)

517 - anything for a gin


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 30, 2012)

232


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Aug 30, 2012)

222. Thanks for the fun contests.


----------



## epackage (Aug 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> 0


 It's been picked right before you Rick..


----------



## epackage (Aug 30, 2012)

*Numbers picked so far, we're off to a great start!!*​​*000*​*001*​*222*​*232*​*446*​*517*​*529*​*700*​*823*​​


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 30, 2012)

613, another great contest!!!!


----------



## beendiggin (Aug 30, 2012)

I'll play 313, and if I win you can send it to the next closest number.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 30, 2012)

since I put a 0 in jest[] --- I'll go with 777


----------



## hunting262 (Aug 30, 2012)

423 thanks


----------



## epackage (Aug 30, 2012)

[align=center]*Numbers picked so far, we're off to a great start!!*[/align][align=center][/align][align=center]*000*[/align][align=center]*001*[/align][align=center]*222*[/align][align=center]*232*[/align][align=center]*313*[/align][align=center]*423*[/align][align=center]*446*[/align][align=center]*517*[/align][align=center]*529*[/align][align=center]*613*[/align][align=center]*700*[/align][align=center]*777*[/align][align=center]*823*[/align][align=center][/align]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 30, 2012)

...does spelling count..?


----------



## antlerman23 (Aug 30, 2012)

23!!!!!!! oh my gosh i want it so bad!!!!! []


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Aug 30, 2012)

729


----------



## bobble (Aug 30, 2012)

259.Here's hopin'.[8D]


----------



## NyDigger1 (Aug 30, 2012)

678


----------



## epackage (Aug 30, 2012)

[align=center]*Numbers picked so far, we're off to a great start!!*[/align][align=center][/align][align=center]*000*[/align][align=center]*001*[/align][align=center]*023*[/align][align=center]*222*[/align][align=center]*232*[/align][align=center]*259*[/align][align=center]*313*[/align][align=center]*423*[/align][align=center]*446*[/align][align=center]*517*[/align][align=center]*529*[/align][align=center]*613*[/align][align=center]*678*[/align][align=center]*700*[/align][align=center]*729*[/align][align=center]*777*[/align][align=center]*823*[/align]


----------



## Southernmost1 (Aug 30, 2012)

830. Awesome contest!!!!! Thanks


----------



## blobbottlebob (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks E. You are a great member. I feel guilty about guessing because, honestly, I need another bottle that doesn't fit in my main collection alot less than most of us here at ABN. Nonetheless, I'll guess 351. If I win, I run my own contest.[]


----------



## epackage (Aug 31, 2012)

[align=center]*Numbers picked so far, we're off to a great start!!*[/align][align=center][/align][align=center]*000*[/align][align=center]*001*[/align][align=center]*023*[/align][align=center]*222*[/align][align=center]*232*[/align][align=center]*259*[/align][align=center]*313*[/align][align=center]*351*[/align][align=center]*423*[/align][align=center]*446*[/align][align=center]*517*[/align][align=center]*529*[/align][align=center]*613*[/align][align=center]*678*[/align][align=center]*700*[/align][align=center]*729*[/align][align=center]*777*[/align][align=center]*823*[/align][align=center]*830*[/align]


----------



## Dugbottles (Aug 31, 2012)

695


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks E-man, you a nice guy as usual! Imma go with 123.


----------



## Dugbottles (Aug 31, 2012)

Very kind of you My bottle collecting Friend


----------



## epackage (Aug 31, 2012)

[align=center]*Numbers picked so far, we're off to a great start!!*[/align][align=center][/align][align=center]*000*[/align][align=center]*001*[/align][align=center]*023*[/align][align=center]*123*[/align][align=center]*222*[/align][align=center]*232*[/align][align=center]*259*[/align][align=center]*313*[/align][align=center]*351*[/align][align=center]*423*[/align][align=center]*446*[/align][align=center]*517*[/align][align=center]*529*[/align][align=center]*613*[/align][align=center]*678*[/align][align=center]*695*[/align][align=center]*700*[/align][align=center]*729*[/align][align=center]*777*[/align][align=center]*823*[/align][align=center]*830*[/align]


----------



## epackage (Aug 31, 2012)

bump


----------



## fighting_blue_jay (Aug 31, 2012)

615


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 31, 2012)

289


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 31, 2012)

015 []


----------



## Dugout (Aug 31, 2012)

748


----------



## epackage (Aug 31, 2012)

*Numbers picked so far, we're off to a great start!!*​ *000
 001
 015
 023
 123
 222
 232
 259
 289
 313
 351
 423
 446
 517
 529
 613
 615
 678
 695
 700
 729
 748
 777
 823
 830*​


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 31, 2012)

833[sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## rockbot (Aug 31, 2012)

564


----------



## epackage (Aug 31, 2012)

*Numbers picked so far, we're off to a great start!!*​ 

*000 
 001 
 015 
 023 
 123 
 222 
 232 
 259 
 289 
 313 
 351 
 423 
 446 
 517 
 529
 564 
 613 
 615 
 678 
 695 
 700 
 729 
 748 
 777 
 823 
 830
 833*​


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 1, 2012)

815 Great game.
 Thanks Bill


----------



## epackage (Sep 1, 2012)

[align=center]*Numbers picked so far, we're off to a great start!!*[/align]


[align=center]*000 
 001 
 015 
 023 
 123 
 222 
 232 
 259 
 289 
 313 
 351 
 423 
 446 
 517 
 529 
 564 
 613 
 615 
 678 
 695 
 700 
 729 
 748 
 777*[/align][align=center]*815 
 823 
 830 
 833*[/align]


----------



## TROG (Sep 1, 2012)

717 Thanks David


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Sep 1, 2012)

LET'S TRY #454


----------



## harold (Sep 1, 2012)

260


----------



## epackage (Sep 1, 2012)

[align=center]*Numbers picked so far, we're off to a great start!!*[/align]


[align=center]*000 
 001 
 015 
 023 
 123 
 222 
 232 
 259*[/align][align=center]*260 
 289 
 313 
 351 
 423 
 446*[/align][align=center]*454 
 517 
 529 
 564 
 613 
 615 
 678 
 695 
 700*[/align][align=center]*717 
 729 
 748 
 777*[/align][align=center]*815 
 823 
 830 
 833*[/align]


----------



## rpinkham (Sep 1, 2012)

I'll take the long shot. 998


----------



## toms sc (Sep 1, 2012)

#841     would look good in a window.i collect south carolina panited label soda bottle


----------



## epackage (Sep 1, 2012)

[align=center]*Numbers picked so far, we're off to a great start!!*[/align]


[align=center]*000 
 001 
 015 
 023 
 123 
 222 
 232 
 259*[/align][align=center]*260 
 289 
 313 
 351 
 423 
 446*[/align][align=center]*454 
 517 
 529 
 564 
 613 
 615 
 678 
 695 
 700*[/align][align=center]*717 
 729 
 748 
 777*[/align][align=center]*815 
 823 
 830 
 833*[/align][align=center]*841*[/align][align=center]*998*[/align]


----------



## coolbottles (Sep 1, 2012)

put me in with 714


----------



## epackage (Sep 1, 2012)

[align=center]*Numbers picked so far, we're off to a great start!!*[/align]


[align=center]*000 
 001 
 015 
 023 
 123 
 222 
 232 
 259*[/align][align=center]*260 
 289 
 313 
 351 
 423 
 446*[/align][align=center]*454 
 517 
 529 
 564 
 613 
 615 
 678 
 695 
 700*[/align][align=center]*714*[/align][align=center]*717 
 729 
 748 
 777*[/align][align=center]*815 
 823 
 830 
 833*[/align][align=center]*841*[/align][align=center]*998*[/align]


----------



## diggerdirect (Sep 1, 2012)

128


----------



## creeper71 (Sep 1, 2012)

862


----------



## epackage (Sep 1, 2012)

[align=center]*Numbers picked so far, we're off to a great start!!*[/align]


[align=center]*000 
 001 
 015 
 023 
 123*[/align][align=center]*128 
 222 
 232 
 259*[/align][align=center]*260 
 289 
 313 
 351 
 423 
 446*[/align][align=center]*454 
 517 
 529 
 564 
 613 
 615 
 678 
 695 
 700*[/align][align=center]*714*[/align][align=center]*717 
 729 
 748 
 777*[/align][align=center]*815 
 823 
 830 
 833*[/align][align=center]*841*[/align][align=center]*862*[/align][align=center]*998*[/align]


----------



## epackage (Sep 1, 2012)

ttt


----------



## j.dinets (Sep 2, 2012)

393  Thanks for the fun!


----------



## epackage (Sep 2, 2012)

[align=center]*Numbers picked so far, we're off to a great start!!*[/align]


[align=center]*000 
 001 
 015 
 023 
 123*[/align][align=center]*128 
 222 
 232 
 259*[/align][align=center]*260 
 289 
 313 
 351*[/align][align=center]*393 
 423 
 446*[/align][align=center]*454 
 517 
 529 
 564 
 613 
 615 
 678 
 695 
 700*[/align][align=center]*714*[/align][align=center]*717 
 729 
 748 
 777*[/align][align=center]*815 
 823 
 830 
 833*[/align][align=center]*841*[/align][align=center]*862*[/align][align=center]*998*[/align]


----------



## glass man (Sep 2, 2012)

333 THANKS JIM!SUCH A COOL THING TO DO!!JAMIE


----------



## beendiggin (Sep 2, 2012)

Unless i missed something,  when does this contest end?


----------



## druggistnut (Sep 2, 2012)

861.
 Thanks, Jim.


----------



## epackage (Sep 2, 2012)

[align=center]*Contest ends MONDAY at 8pm!!*[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]*Numbers picked so far, we're off to a great start!!*[/align]


[align=center]*000 
 001 
 015 
 023 
 123*[/align][align=center]*128 
 222 
 232 
 259*[/align][align=center]*260 
 289 
 313*[/align][align=center]*333 
 351*[/align][align=center]*393 
 423 
 446*[/align][align=center]*454 
 517 
 529 
 564 
 613 
 615 
 678 
 695 
 700*[/align][align=center]*714*[/align][align=center]*717 
 729 
 748 
 777*[/align][align=center]*815 
 823 
 830 
 833*[/align][align=center]*841*[/align][align=center]*861*[/align][align=center]*862*[/align][align=center]*998*[/align]


----------



## accountantadam (Sep 2, 2012)

499.....thanks Jim!


----------



## twowheelfan (Sep 2, 2012)

059 Thanks!


----------



## epackage (Sep 2, 2012)

[align=center]*Contest ends MONDAY at 8pm!!*[/align][align=center][/align][align=center]*Numbers picked so far, we're off to a great start!!*[/align]


[align=center]*000 
 001 
 015 
 023*[/align][align=center]*059 
 123*[/align][align=center]*128 
 222 
 232 
 259*[/align][align=center]*260 
 289 
 313*[/align][align=center]*333 
 351*[/align][align=center]*393 
 423 
 446*[/align][align=center]*454*[/align][align=center]*499 
 517 
 529 
 564 
 613 
 615 
 678 
 695 
 700*[/align][align=center]*714*[/align][align=center]*717 
 729 
 748 
 777*[/align][align=center]*815 
 823 
 830 
 833*[/align][align=center]*841*[/align][align=center]*861*[/align][align=center]*862*[/align][align=center]*998*[/align]


----------



## ltmagnum (Sep 2, 2012)

460


----------



## downstate (Sep 2, 2012)

556


----------



## epackage (Sep 2, 2012)

[align=center]*Contest ends MONDAY at 8pm!!*[/align][align=center][/align][align=center]*Numbers picked so far, we're off to a great start!!*[/align]


[align=center]*000 
 001 
 015 
 023*[/align][align=center]*059 
 123*[/align][align=center]*128 
 222 
 232 
 259*[/align][align=center]*260 
 289 
 313*[/align][align=center]*333 
 351*[/align][align=center]*393 
 423 
 446*[/align][align=center]*454*[/align][align=center]*460*[/align][align=center]*499 
 517 
 529*[/align][align=center]*556 
 564 
 613 
 615 
 678 
 695 
 700*[/align][align=center]*714*[/align][align=center]*717 
 729 
 748 
 777*[/align][align=center]*815 
 823 
 830 
 833*[/align][align=center]*841*[/align][align=center]*861*[/align][align=center]*862*[/align][align=center]*998*[/align]


----------



## epackage (Sep 3, 2012)

ttt


----------



## epackage (Sep 3, 2012)

[align=center]*ENDING TONIGHT AT 8PM est*[/align]*[align=center] [/align][align=center][/align][align=center]000 
 001 
 015 
 023[/align][align=center]059 
 123[/align][align=center]128 
 222 
 232 
 259[/align][align=center]260 
 289 
 313[/align][align=center]333 
 351[/align][align=center]393 
 423 
 446[/align][align=center]454[/align][align=center]460[/align][align=center]499 
 517 
 529[/align][align=center]556 
 564 
 613 
 615 
 678 
 695 
 700[/align][align=center]714[/align][align=center]717 
 729 
 748 
 777[/align][align=center]815 
 823 
 830 
 833[/align][align=center]841[/align][align=center]861[/align][align=center]862[/align][align=center]998[/align]*


----------



## peejrey (Sep 3, 2012)

Just a tad longer... []


----------



## RED Matthews (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi  I'l go for the 644 again  RED Matthews


----------



## epackage (Sep 3, 2012)

[align=center]*ENDING TONIGHT AT 8PM est*[/align]*[align=center][/align][align=center][/align][align=center]000 
 001 
 015 
 023[/align][align=center]059 
 123[/align][align=center]128 
 222 
 232 
 259[/align][align=center]260 
 289 
 313[/align][align=center]333 
 351[/align][align=center]393 
 423 
 446[/align][align=center]454[/align][align=center]460[/align][align=center]499 
 517 
 529[/align][align=center]556 
 564 
 613 
 615[/align][align=center]644 
 678 
 695 
 700[/align][align=center]714[/align][align=center]717 
 729 
 748 
 777[/align][align=center]815 
 823 
 830 
 833[/align][align=center]841[/align][align=center]861[/align][align=center]862[/align][align=center]998[/align]*


----------



## epackage (Sep 3, 2012)

Only a few hours left if you want in!!!


----------



## peejrey (Sep 3, 2012)

411


----------



## epackage (Sep 3, 2012)

[align=center]*ENDING TONIGHT AT 8PM est*[/align]*[align=center][/align][align=center][/align][align=center]000 
 001 
 015 
 023[/align][align=center]059 
 123[/align][align=center]128 
 222 
 232 
 259[/align][align=center]260 
 289 
 313[/align][align=center]333 
 351[/align][align=center]393 [/align][align=center]411[/align][align=center]423 
 446[/align][align=center]454[/align][align=center]460[/align][align=center]499 
 517 
 529[/align][align=center]556 
 564 
 613 
 615[/align][align=center]644 
 678 
 695 
 700[/align][align=center]714[/align][align=center]717 
 729 
 748 
 777[/align][align=center]815 
 823 
 830 
 833[/align][align=center]841[/align][align=center]861[/align][align=center]862[/align][align=center]998[/align]*


----------



## epackage (Sep 3, 2012)

Tonight's NJ Pick Three Number was 518 making the winner .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .

 .
 .
 .
 .

 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .

 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .

 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .

 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
*westKYdigger a winner with his guess of 517....CONGRATS AND THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO PLAYED....Jim*


----------



## beendiggin (Sep 3, 2012)

Nice job picking the almost exact winning number....congrats!


----------



## Dugout (Sep 3, 2012)

Congratulations, West KYdigger!!
 I lost again! []
 Oh well, I'll keep trying.
 Thanks Jim for the fun contest again!!


----------



## antlerman23 (Sep 3, 2012)

boy that was close!!!!


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 3, 2012)

[] Only more than a hundred nos off!! but it was fun, Thanks Jim for all these great contests!!.........Andy


----------



## ltmagnum (Sep 3, 2012)

Hopefully I'll have better luck with the ACL book.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 3, 2012)

Nice job on the give away contest!


----------



## epackage (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone, happy to do it...[]


----------



## peejrey (Sep 3, 2012)

Congrats to westKYdigger, and a big thank you to Mr. Jim for the opportunity! 
 _Preston


----------



## westKYdigger (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks, epackage! Best contest I ever won picking numbers.  I used my wife's birthday.


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  westKYdigger
> 
> Thanks, epackage! Best contest I ever won picking numbers.  I used my wife's birthday.


 Congratulations  on your Win[sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## epackage (Sep 4, 2012)

The bottle is on it's way, I'll PM you the tracking number....[]


----------

